# iPhone absinthe-linux

## opotonil

Estoy probando absinthe-linux pero me da los siguientes errores:

```

$ ./absinthe.x86_64 

./absinthe.x86_64: /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.1.0.0: no version information available (required by ./absinthe.x86_64)

./absinthe.x86_64: /lib64/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.15' not found (required by ./absinthe.x86_64)

./absinthe.x86_64: /usr/lib64/libssl.so.1.0.0: no version information available (required by ./absinthe.x86_64)

```

¿Alguien tiene idea de por que puede ser?

Bueno el de Glibc imagino por que es, pero los otros ni idea.

```

emerge -pv glibc

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.14.1-r3  USE="(multilib) -debug -gd (-hardened) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 164 kB

```

Salu2.

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que si actualizas glibc los otros 2 mensajes no impedirán que la aplicación se ejecute.

----------

## esteban_conde

Reemerge absinte a ver si te arregla las dependencias.

----------

## opotonil

Probare esta tarde actualizando glibc, pero por lo que cuentan los mensajes de error yo diría que no van a permitir la ejecución de la aplicación. No es una aplicación instalada desde Portage, es simplemente un ejecutable bajado de www.greenpois0n.com para hacer jailbreak al iPhone.

Gracias a los dos, un saludo.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Probare esta tarde actualizando glibc, pero por lo que cuentan los mensajes de error yo diría que no van a permitir la ejecución de la aplicación.

 

Seguramente no sea tribial pero el sentido comun, que no lo que se que es mas bien poco me dice que si necesita unas prestaciones de software superiores a las que tienes es por que esta construido sobre una plataforma que corre con versiones testing o casi pero que deberia funcionar si se le da lo que pide.

En gentoo como tu sabes eso se puede hacer usando ~arch el caso es que a lo mejor te cargas una instalación estable.

Posiblemente te interese hacer una instalacion alternativa en con el ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64 o ~x86".

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> Estoy probando absinthe-linux pero me da los siguientes errores:
> 
> ```
> 
> $ ./absinthe.x86_64 
> ...

 

Dice que necesitas GLIBC 2.15 y tienes 2.14

----------

## opotonil

Ando un poco mal de tiempo, a ver si para el finde puedo probar.

Normalmente prefiero usar package.keywords que pasar todo el sistema a testing (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64").

Un saludo.

-----------------------------------

EDITADO:

Sin problemas tras la actualizacion.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Normalmente prefiero usar package.keywords que pasar todo el sistema a testing (ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64").
> 
> 

 

Si creo que asi lo hace todo el mundo, pero en tu caso te pide actualizar glibc y eso te toca partes sensibles como gcc drivers graficos y poco a poco te va a hacer renovar casi todo system y copiando todo el sistema a otra particion cambias a testing el make.conf y con un poco de suerte no tardes mucho en obtener lo que buscas, a la vez que mantienes tu actual sistema intacto.

Claro que seguramente tardarias más que en actualizar glibc y el  otro paquete.

EDIT*

Nada que systema me hacia daño en el ojo.

----------

